# Jake Bowen (Periphery) Ibanez Titan LACS 8 String



## AkiraSpectrum (Aug 3, 2016)

Looks like Jake just got a LACS Ibanez Titan 8 string and had a refinish done to one of his JBM100's.

http://www.imgrum.net/media/1308125230900092655_1453301 [JBM100 Refinish] video

http://www.imgrum.net/media/1308120639009659342_1453301 [8-String LACS] video


----------



## Spicypickles (Aug 3, 2016)

Damn. I was just about to post this. 

Pics don't work, btw.


----------



## narad (Aug 3, 2016)

Refin is pretty hot -- what color is the binding?


----------



## You (Aug 3, 2016)

narad said:


> Refin is pretty hot -- what color is the binding?



It appears to be, according to photographs, grey or black


----------



## Spicypickles (Aug 3, 2016)

It's just the maple cap, eh? Scraped binding or masked binding. Whatever they call it.


----------



## mphsc (Aug 3, 2016)

Of all the sigs, those two are the hottest. Good for this guy.


----------



## Mattykoda (Aug 3, 2016)

I'd love to see that white with black pickups. Holy hell


----------



## JohnTanner (Aug 3, 2016)

So many stwings!


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 3, 2016)

As excited as I am about the 8 (and I'm VERY excited), I'm mostly stoked that he has the same taste in Ikea wall sconces.


----------



## Mattykoda (Aug 3, 2016)

Hollowway I owe you a beer for that one


----------



## Philip N (Aug 4, 2016)

Mattykoda said:


> I'd love to see that white with black pickups. Holy hell


QFT! Black pickups would set it off so nice!


----------



## Semi-pro (Aug 4, 2016)

That Titan 8 looks sick!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Aug 4, 2016)

JohnTanner said:


> So many stwings!


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Aug 4, 2016)

I do love that TItan 8. Ibanez make this happen for us non endorsees


----------



## node (Aug 6, 2016)

I got to hold this thing at the Atlanta meet and greet last night, the thing feels amazing and the neck was so comfortable. Not to mention it looks even better in person


----------



## Gravy Train (Aug 6, 2016)

node said:


> I got to hold this thing at the Atlanta meet and greet last night, the thing feels amazing and the neck was so comfortable. Not to mention it looks even better in person



I am seeing them on Monday as well as the meet and greet. They let you hold their guitars?!


----------



## MattThePenguin (Aug 6, 2016)

node said:


> I got to hold this thing at the Atlanta meet and greet last night, the thing feels amazing and the neck was so comfortable. Not to mention it looks even better in person



Hey so did I! Was just about to post about that haha

Fun fact: The 6 string weighs more than the 8 0.0


----------



## node (Aug 6, 2016)

Gravy Train said:


> I am seeing them on Monday as well as the meet and greet. They let you hold their guitars?!



Well it wasn't planned, but someone was asking about these two specifically and Jake went and got them. He let people take pictures with them too


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Aug 6, 2016)

node said:


> Well it wasn't planned, but someone was asking about these two specifically and Jake went and got them. He let people take pictures with them too



that sounds awesome!


----------



## Gravy Train (Aug 7, 2016)

node said:


> Well it wasn't planned, but someone was asking about these two specifically and Jake went and got them. He let people take pictures with them too



Wow, that's awesome. I have never seen them or met them so I am very excited. Thanks!


----------



## Shredasaurus (Aug 7, 2016)

Mattykoda said:


> I'd love to see that white with black pickups. Holy hell




Agreed im hating the gold still sick though


----------



## Smoked Porter (Aug 7, 2016)

I like the gold pups and hardware on the white one. It's like an RG and Les Paul Custom had a baby.


----------



## ThePIGI King (Aug 7, 2016)

Why didn't he get the gold Edge-III FX like Tosin has? It'd look sooo much better!

Nonetheless, that 8 looks killer.


----------



## cip 123 (Aug 7, 2016)

ThePIGI King said:


> Why didn't he get the gold Edge-III FX like Tosin has? It'd look sooo much better!
> 
> Nonetheless, that 8 looks killer.



They don't do satin gold Edge's. Don't know why they can't just get an anodised gold bridge it'd be super simple...


----------



## Gravy Train (Aug 9, 2016)

Hello all, I went to the meet and greet with Periphery last night and got to talk to all of the guys! Some interesting tidbits I learned about Jake's guitars in case anyone is interested:

1. His Titan 8 String has a 28 inch scale length

2. He is currently working on a set of DiMarzio Titan 8 pickups (currently only prototypes)

3. He is hoping for his next signature to be a Japanese made 7 string Titan.

They put on an excellent show, sonically and visually. If you have the opportunity to see them, I wholeheartedly recommend it!

P.S. They are all super rad dudes!


----------



## jephjacques (Aug 9, 2016)

ugh that 8 is my dream ibanez


----------



## hodorcore (Aug 10, 2016)

that is one sexy ass 8 string!


----------



## larry (Aug 10, 2016)

This is bittersweet. I know Ibanez is likely to drag their feet on a production titan 8, at best.


----------



## jwade (Aug 10, 2016)

I disagree. They've demonstrated a clear interest in catering to the AAL/Periphery/Meshuggah fans by releasing multiple versions of all of the various sigs. I can see them selling a lot of non-Prestige Titan 8s. They'd be absolute fools not to.


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 10, 2016)

I'd love to see Ibanez do a more svelte bridge, like a Hipshot, or something else. These huge ones don't have much of a draw for me, and even the Gibraltar ones aren't anything super impressive for me.


----------



## Miek (Aug 10, 2016)

I know the Gibraltar doesn't look great to everyone but having had both it and a hipshot and playing them side by side, I think the gibraltar is a much more comfortable bridge.


----------



## Forkface (Aug 11, 2016)

Miek said:


> I know the Gibraltar doesn't look great to everyone but having had both it and a hipshot and playing them side by side, I think the gibraltar is a much more comfortable bridge.



yeah i never understood the hype towards hipshot. I was onboard for a while, but then after actually trying one i still liked the gibraltar on my rg7321 better, and that wasn't even the updated one. The gib just feels like it would stand a nuke.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Aug 11, 2016)

Saw both of these in Houston last night and they looked killer  really wish I could have done VIP to see them up close


----------



## guitargeorge1 (Aug 13, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/GuitarCenter/videos/10154600322349728/

Wowwwwwwwwwww titan 8 video


----------



## Opion (Aug 13, 2016)

Hey that 8 string titan has a reverse headstock...nice


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Aug 14, 2016)

guitargeorge1 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/GuitarCenter/videos/10154600322349728/
> 
> Wowwwwwwwwwww titan 8 video



sick video!


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Aug 14, 2016)

Hollowway said:


> I'd love to see Ibanez do a more svelte bridge, like a Hipshot, or something else. These huge ones don't have much of a draw for me, and even the Gibraltar ones aren't anything super impressive for me.



I don't agree at all.
The Fixed Edge is absolutely the most perfect and reliable bridge you can dream to have on a guitar.
It being discontinued is one of the biggest tragedy the guitarism has ever experienced imho.
And on the other side the hipshot would be the last bridge I'd want to have on a guitar, I'd rather go for single saddles (even on non fanned) or other fixed like the Schaller Hannes.
I even prefer a recessed TOM to a hipshot.


----------



## Gravy Train (Aug 16, 2016)

OmegaSlayer said:


> I don't agree at all.
> The Fixed Edge is absolutely the most perfect and reliable bridge you can dream to have on a guitar.
> It being discontinued is one of the biggest tragedy the guitarism has ever experienced imho.



This x12.


----------



## mphsc (Aug 16, 2016)

^ I'd have to agree on that bridge after personal use.


----------



## Mike (Sep 23, 2016)

Any news on those Titan 8 pickups?


----------



## Andromalia (Sep 23, 2016)

Mike said:


> Any news on those Titan 8 pickups?



*reads the future*

Will be only available in that model, then available through the custom shop, and will make it to a budget model later on if it ever comes. At that point it will be made as a normal pickup.

All resemblance to past events and people is purely coincidental.


----------



## Mike (Sep 23, 2016)

Andromalia said:


> *reads the future*
> 
> Will be only available in that model, then available through the custom shop, and will make it to a budget model later on if it ever comes. At that point it will be made as a normal pickup.
> 
> All resemblance to past events and people is purely coincidental.



It's Dimarzio though, not Seymour Duncan.


----------



## AlexThorpe (Sep 23, 2016)

After putting titan 6's and 7's in my two RG's I'd buy a set of 8's as soon as they released as a production model. My favorite pickup I've ever used.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 23, 2016)

oooh I hope they come out with the titan 8 soon, I really want to throw them into one of my guitars.


----------



## Eclipse (Sep 24, 2016)

Such beauties..


----------



## EdgeCrusher (Sep 28, 2016)

Mike said:


> Any news on those Titan 8 pickups?



I emailed Dimarzio about it a few weeks ago, they told me they currently had no plans to release a Titan 8


----------



## Spicypickles (Sep 28, 2016)

.... like that ^ is why Seymour Duncan is yanking all their artists.


----------



## Mike (Sep 28, 2016)

EdgeCrusher said:


> I emailed Dimarzio about it a few weeks ago, they told me they currently had no plans to release a Titan 8



I emailed them a few days ago and all they said to me was "We have no info on this yet"

I'll hold onto the yet part as a sign of hope.


----------

